# Test your rattie skills!!



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/quiz.shtml

I'm so proud of myself!!100% However i will admit i guesson #10

Easy
http://www.funtrivia.com/trivia-quiz/Animals/For-All-Rat-Lovers-41019.html

Another fun quiz!
http://www.quizilla.com/users/curiosityrats/quizzes/Discover Your Inner Rat/
I was a Wild Rat 

http://www.ratbehavior.org/QuizNorwayRatRoofRat.htm
this one was a tuffy, i missed 3

Fun! & Easy100%
http://www.ratbehavior.org/QuizRatOrMouse.htm

http://www.hamsterhouse.com/laurie/popquiz.html 1 wrong.. so close!!

http://www.funtrivia.com/trivia-quiz/Animals/Pet-Rats-74951.html
Missed two

This oen is only for the masters! I missed 4 and guessedon 1 i got right 
http://www.funtrivia.com/trivia-quiz/Animals/Oh-Rats-25180.html


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

Ã¬ was a wild rat as well hehe


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

yay hehe


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

naz can u go on msn i need 2 chat


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

i got As for my knowlede but Cs for my identifing and im a fancy rat-i wanted to be wild!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i got fancy rat. though now that i look at them i want to be a hairless rat! they seem to have a funner time... *grins*

my boyfriend is a hamster.... i think i should be worried... maybe i should eat him...?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

hairless arepretty cute... I could never pick


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

13/18 for the first
7/10 for the second

Got "wild rat" for the first rat personality quiz.

9/12 for the Norwegian vs. Roof Rat quiz
12/12 for the Mice vs. Rats quiz
9/10 for the green quiz (got #9 wrong but that one I've seen debated as 5 wks/6 wks)
9/15 for the second funtrivia quiz
5/10 for the masters quiz

I think I did okay for a beginner.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

thats not half bad at all in my opinion , my boyfriend missed one on teh rat mice quiz  He's a true newbie


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm having way too much fun with these quizzes


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Grrr, why do I have to be a stupid hamster XDD


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a Wild rat. *Grin*


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ugh i am a hairless the only rat i just can't bring myself to own!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

15/18 for the first quiz

9/10 for the second

"Fancy rat" for the first personality quiz

9/12 for the Norwegian vs. Roof Rat quiz (this quiz was kind of silly, since some of the pictures were at really bad angles)

12/12 for the Mice vs. Rats quiz

9/10 for the green quiz (OW, MY EYES!) since I put the "minimum sized cage" as the largest measurements they had on there - apparently that's wrong 

12/15 for the Funtrivia quiz. 

3/10 for the master's quiz.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

14/18 first one, would of been 15 out of 18 but I took the second one first which told me the average lifespan was 3 years and the correct answer for this was two D:

9/10 for second (They really got me on the average lifespan. I find more people telling me their rat lives to be two than 3 >_>)

12/12 BABY XD

12/12 AGAIN!

9/10

don't know where my brain was on this: 7/15 >_>

2/10 >_> That was incredibly hard D:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> ugh i am a hairless the only rat i just can't bring myself to own!


Hairless rats are lovies though if you give them a chance D: I know they can have their health problems and such but they are very soft and warm and sweet IMHO. At first I was against them too, until I met Bert and fell in love D:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have held two of them and each one creeped me out soo bad LoL i know they are lovies and i am sure that everyone else who has them absolutely adore them but i just can't get passed the fact that they look so sickly LoL they are cute to look at but in person and in my hands they just look off to me LOL nothing against them and PLEASE no offense meant by any of it just my personal thing animals should have hair LoL i don't even like the hairless cats maybe i might warm up to them one day but right now they just are strange to me loL


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel the same way, Steph. I'm completely creeped out by hairless rats, and I don't find them cute at all usually


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh thank goodness LoL i thought i was the only one


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Eh it's personal preference. I know there is no offense meant by it but I keep thinking 'AWW Bert's hairless and people think he's creepy D: ' And it makes me go  Just a silly thing I suppose, I should expect it as I thought they were kind of creepy until I had Bert. I really didn't expect to ever own one, like I said I just couldn't help but fall in love with his outgoing personality and then I came to accept and love his looks as well.

I just LOVE the warmth he gives mostly and the very soft skin he has, makes him a very cuddly lover that happens to love bouncing around like crazy under covers and he's also a champion hand wrestler as well XD

But yeah, I wouldn't ever want to convince you 'JOO SHOWLD GET A HAIRLESS NOW THEY ARE ZE BEST AND PWN HAIRS LAWLZ!!!111' no I wasn't saying that all I was saying was IMHO some are quite awesome pets. I wouldn't recomend them really because of their health problems I've heard about and I can totally see where you guys are comming from there, but I just happened to fall in love with a baldy *shrugs*


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

If I had a hairless, I'd probably want to endlessly put lotion on him


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hah! I wonder if it's safe to do that, Bert's not had dry skin or anything though >_> I think olive oil would be the best if I noticed dryness

I know you're jokeing by the way just curious. I want to learn how to knit so I can make him sweaters ^^;;


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG poppy seed that was hilarious i love the german hairless rat nazi impression i am still laughing about it you rock!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i heard vitamin e lotion was ok for them like an all natural brand or something


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sure if you got like, dye-free, scent-free, all-natural lotion it'd be fine


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

hehe I'll keep that in mind! Right now his skin seems great and silky smooth but I'll keep that in mind in case I ever see dryness or itchiness.

And writing in 1337 is fun XD I didn't intend the nazi accent but rereading that post I suppose it came across that way XD Really should get to bed now as I work in the morning D:


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

quiz one -Your total score is 13/18
quiz 2-You scored: 8 / 10
quizzila- im a wild rat
roofrat vs. n rat-11/12
mouse vs. rat-12/12
quiz3-9/10
quiz 4- 14/15 didnt kno wat a group of rats was
last quiz-6/10

these were fun


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww Poppysead dont be sad. My Grans got alot of health problems and shes not really cute but i love her and im sure everyone else would given half the chance


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I think someof the questions are more or less hear say. B/c some of the questions were :"Whatis a rats average life span?" A) 5years B) 3years c)1 yrar D) 2 years so that one is a little easyer. Then somemight say A) 1-2 yrears B)2-3years C) 4-5years D) 3-4years. So i think more or less it all depends on what YOU want to put. 
Yea that last one was hecka hard :| lol I didn't think i wouldget as many rigth as I did .


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

www.ratbehavior.org/Qu...oofRat.htm
this one was a tuffy, i missed 3

--

hehe, i just took that one and i got them all right!  
i actually had no idea which were which. i took a wild guess and presumed that roof rats had the bigger ears :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool quizzes  I'm too tipsy to bother writing my scores, though :lol:


----------

